# just wondering...



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

what the audi guys think of this a6 from Worthersee? post your opinions


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: just wondering... (FthElemnt)*

I think there gotta be a lot of rubbing.....not my taste, I'm not big on slamming cars though


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: just wondering... (JLoh)*

Agreed. The drop and low profiles make it look like a caricature of a nice car, but that's IMHO. I really like the choice of rims, though.


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: just wondering... (FthElemnt)*

I don't care for it. But that's just me.


----------



## Quattravant (Apr 30, 2007)

Completely pointless. Looks like it's been dropped from a great height.
Why spoil a tasteful great-looking car by turning it into a bling boy-racer lookalike?
Just my opinion though - you did ask!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

is it bagged? it looks barely driveable that low.


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

yes it's on bags


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

way to low...


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: just wondering... (FthElemnt)*

aesthetically, and realistically, cars slammed to the point of not being able to see the full tire detracts from the look of the car. some people may like the look but from the point of view of good design it doesn't look good at all.








Love the one with the doorblades and the s-line as well (just lift it up like 2 inches







)


----------



## skotner (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: just wondering... (amerikanzero)*

My guess is the standard air suspension with a little VAG-COM twist...


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: just wondering... (skotner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotner* »_My guess is the standard air suspension with a little VAG-COM twist... 

that would do it......I got my A8L to lower about an inch. I would never go to this extreme though


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: just wondering... (JLoh)*

what?







its on bags. 
there is NO way to vag-com tweek a suspension that low. its just not possible. 
BB


----------



## chris09 (Jul 3, 2007)

that makes me want to vomit.


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (chris09)*

I like it


----------

